# Ricky Davis or Wally Szczerbiak?



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Contracts, age, and other pieces of the deal aside, and judging by their play in their respective unis this year - do you take Wally or Davis as a T-Pup this year?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> Contracts, age, and other pieces of the deal aside, and judging by their play in their respective unis this year - do you take Wally or Davis as a T-Pup this year?


Wally, no question. Don't even have to really think about that one.

Laurie


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Based on this year, Wally. Long term, Ricky.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Why Ricky in the long term, though?

He's slightly younger (right?) but his game relies a lot on his insane athleticism, and, contractually, he'll be up for Wally money or more when his current one expirers. Based on play for the Wolves this year, you gotta take Wally, but S hasn't exactly tore it up since becoming a Celtic. Slick's getting the points but he's shooting downright lousy percentages.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ricky


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Ricky, but he does need to tone it down a bunch, we already have a free chucker (McCants).


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Wally, he's just a great shooter and we need that.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the only reason i like the trade is the pickup of banks.
other than that it was a pretty lateral move really, just different types of player.... if mccants can turn into a spot up shooter consistently, ricky seems like a good pickup.
we do need some outside shooting somehow though.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i pick ricky
its close though

i love how ricky can actually run a fastbreak and finish.. 
although wally sure can shoot, i feel like ricky can create his own shot far better than wally


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Some food for thought. Even though the consensus is the Wolves got the better of the trade, the Celtics are now 9-10 after and the Wolves 7-12. Both players production have dropped off (Davis is averaging slightly more points but shooting very poorly from everywhere on the court) and Wally has dropped in every statistical category. Blount is still Blount-ian and I'm thrilled to see him gone, and the loss of Banks is made easier by the fact that he was never gonna get a chance in green anyways.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Why Ricky in the long term, though?


I've got Ricky in the long-term because while Wally was playing great for us this year, he was playing over his head. Next year, if both players are in a shooting slump, Ricky is more valuable based soley on the fact that he can really put it on the floor. Plus, a year from now he is definitley an easier trade than Wally is.

I haven't seen any Celtics games since the trade...has Wally contributed much to those 9 wins, or are they a result of Paully's superhero-like play?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

celtics have been winning because of 2 or 3 things:
in the beginning smart play of delonte west.. the guy is good
second thing is ryan gomes.. this guy really helps the flow of the offense and his post moves are awesome.. he worked antawn jamison the other night
i would say another thing is raef lafrentz being healthy helps as well.. 
plus P-double is just goin off... lol


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wally's been ok, not great, but what is great is:

1) Pierce is playing much better with Wally than he did with Ricky.
2) The ball movement is greatly improved.
3) Team chemistry is greatly improved - Paul loves playing with Wally.
4) Wally gets all of his points within the offense, not like Ricky who would often dribble, dribble, dribble, put up an ill-advised shot.



> Next year, if both players are in a shooting slump,


Ricky has been shooting atrociously as a T-Pup, and Wally has been average (for a jumpshooter, not for Wally).


----------

